# Food Safety News - 01/12/2021... Letter from The Editor: A modest proposal for a better transition



## daveomak.fs (Jan 12, 2021)

*Letter from The Editor: A modest proposal for a better transition*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 12, 2021 12:05 am Opinion The transition is our quadrennial gift for the National Capital Region’s real estate market because lot’s of moves are made. The Biden Administration has about 4,000 jobs to fill, and about 1,250 of those are political appointments that require U.S. Senate confirmation. The Washington Post and the Partnership for Public Service have launched... Continue Reading

*COVID-19 impacts enforcement in Ireland and Sweden*
By News Desk on Jan 12, 2021 12:03 am The number of enforcement orders served on businesses for breaching food safety legislation in 2020 in Ireland fell by 67 percent compared to the year before. The Food Safety Authority of Ireland (FSAI) reported that 42 enforcement orders were given to food businesses compared to 125 in 2019. Officials say the decline reflects the impact... Continue Reading

*Asda’s Campylobacter in chicken levels above FSA target*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 12, 2021 12:01 am Supermarket chain Asda has reported the worst Campylobacter in chicken findings of the top nine retailers in the United Kingdom in the latest set of testing results. In the third quarter of 2020, 7.7 percent of chickens tested positive for the highest level of contamination. It is the second time in three quarters that Asda... Continue Reading

*Concerns about mold prompt nationwide recall of yogurt*
By News Desk on Jan 11, 2021 05:18 pm The parent company of Lavva brand yogurt has initiated a recall of a lot of product because testing showed possible mold contamination. The yogurt is available at retailers nationwide, including Whole Foods Market, Sprouts, Kroger and local natural food stores. Although the single lot of implicated blueberry yogurt “cleared strict quality assurance protocols, recent testing... Continue Reading

*Weis recalls ice cream after consumer finds extraneous metal material*
By News Desk on Jan 11, 2021 02:40 pm Weis Markets is recalling ice cream from almost 200 stores across seven states because a consumer found metal pieces in a container of it. The company reports the recall includes 10,869 containers of Weis Quality Cookies and Cream Ice Cream and 502 bulk containers of Klein’s Vanilla Dairy Ice Cream, according to a notice posted... Continue Reading


----------

